# سؤال موجة للخبراء والدكتارة لان هما بس الى هيقدرو يفيدونا فى هذا الموضوع



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو من سيادتكم ان تدعونا تكتبس ولو جزء صغير من نجاحكما.........

اريد ان اقول لكم شيء اسمحو لى ....الفرق واضح بين ناس استطاعت ان تخطط وتضع اهداف ولكن ناس اخرون عائشون بدون اهداف لان
الفشل فى التخطيط يؤدى الى النجاح فى الفشل 
لن اطول عليكم فقط كل ما اريدون ان تجاوبنى بصفتكم اخوانى واانا اخوكم الصغير وبتنصحوة ازاى يقدر يخطط ويضع اهداف كى ينجح مثلكما ...........
معرفة قسم Cnc من اصغر شيء الى اعرق حاجة فى داخلة 
معرفة جميع البرامج التى تخص هذ القسم وما هى الاشياء التى لابط ان ادرسها حتى اصبح بروفيشنال فى هذا القسم
اليس من حقنا ان نحلم ان نكون مثل هوؤلاء الغرب انى استاء جدا من هذة النقطة واتمنى ان اجد الطريق الذى من خلال استطيع انى اكون انا الكبير على كل الغربين
فلماذ لاتنظرون بهذة النظرة حتى نعلو جميعا ونثبت للعالم باكملة اننا نحن العرب العلماء وليس المتقاعدبن المعوقين الذين ينتظرون النفى من هذة الطبقات والرضى بهذا الذى يتبقى من فضلاتهم 
..............اسف على الاطالة صدقونى انا عايز اكتب بس مهما كتبت مش هقدر اعبر عن الى جوايا 
وصدقونى انا معرفش الكلام خرج منى عالطول
++كل ما يخص Cnc من برامج وكتب ان وجد يكون افضل وان لم يوجدا فيكفى على الاقل معرفة اسمائهم وماذا يعنون 
واخيرا طلبى الاخير ان نسمع من سيادتكم كلمة اخيرا ونصيحة بخصوص هذا الكلام ومعرفى كل المتطلبات التى يجي ان اعلمها 
ولكم من فائق الشكر وجزيل الاحترام م م ..............................
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (14 يوليو 2008)

نسيت ان اقول لكم انكم بعد الله سبحانة وتعالى فى هذا السؤال 
فقد......بامكانك ان تجعلونى استطيع الرد على كل من يقلل من شأننا 
العين التى تبقى لا تبصر فى الواقع شيئا
Hear Of The Dead.......lost Years


----------



## أبو عبده (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة اخى الكريم 
بصفتى عضو فى هذا المنتدى 
اشكرك واشاركك الأمل 
ولكن لى نصيحة لك 
اولا ان تحدد اى قسم فى السى ان سى تختار ( الهدف ) 
لانه على حد علمى وممارستى له اتضح انه ينقسم الى 
1- تشغيل الماكينات و استخدام البرامج الخاصه بها 
2- تصنيع الماكينات والتعامل معها وصينتها وبرمجتها 
ملحوظة :-
كل ماتطلبه ستجده بإذن الله فى هذا المنتدى فى المواضيع المسجلة بتواريخ قديمه 
ولك منى كل تحية وبالتوفيق بإذن الله 
اخوك ابو عبده


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (15 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا معلمنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
......................عاجز عن الشكر ,ومتشكر جدا على الملاحظة الجميلة التى لم التفت اليها فى رسالتى 
امال بالنسبة لسؤالى فكان بخصوص كيفية تشغيل الماكينة ومعرفة جميع البرامج التى تخص هذا المجال من قريب ام من بعيد
ولكننى ارى ان الجزء الثانى الخاص بالصيانة ايضا هام ........
انا حاسس انى طلبى مهم جدا ومفيد للكل ويستحق التثبيت ولكن .........
هل يوجد(من يأثر من وقتة لهذا العمل )وليعلم انة سيفيد بة الاعضاء جميعا وليس انا فقط 
وسيرسل رسالة تهديد الى اليهود والامريكان ان العرب قادمون فا احترسو 

احيانا بشعر كما لو اننى اميل الى التمثيل او الخداع الكلامى حتى انال طلبى 
 او اننى عايش فى الدور اوى وعامل فيها فقية 
بس لو قولتلكم انى مش كدة ........................ مش هتصدقونى 
انا ذات نفسى مش مصدق انى بكتب الكلام داوت 
بس صدقونى داة فعلا كلامى ...............ولكن اتمنى تحقيقة 
فهل من ملبى لندائى وشكرا........


----------



## أبو عبده (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل 
بالنسبة للبرامج فهى كثيرة جدا 
بالنسبة لى فإنى اتعامل مع برنامج الارتى كام فهو يعد الافضل على حد علمى فهو يتميز بواجه تشغيل بسيطة وسلسه 
مثل برامج الفوتوشوب والكوريل 
وبالنسبة للماكينات 
الماكينات الصينيه لها برنامج تحميل الى ذاكرة الماكينة 
اما الامريكى فيتعامل مباشرة من الكمبيوتر 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## أبو عبده (16 يوليو 2008)

أما بالنسبة لرسالة التهديد الى اليهود والامريكان فليست كما تتخيل فهى
فكر فى رفعه الاسلام و لا تضعهم فى بالك 
فهذا المجال لو تم انتشاره والتوعيه واستقيظ شباب الامه 
فلا حائل للتقدم الاسلامى العربى 
فابداء بنفسك ومن حولك بسهولة المجال وكن على يقين بذلك وابداء من حيث انتهى الاخرين اى حدد أختيار برامج او تصنيع


----------



## abo_slaim (18 يوليو 2008)

الاخ معلمي 
ارى انه يجب عليك اتباع الخطوات التالية للوصل للقمة
1- تعلم برمجة التحكم الرقمي (سهله ولا تأخذ من الا اسبوعين بالكثير)
2- العمل على الالة وفهم اسرارها ( وهنا مربط الفرس) لتتكون عندك الصوره وتندمج مع هذا التخصص
3- محاولة معرفة اكثر من نظام تشغيل للالات
4- استخدام برامج Cad/cam مثل ماستر كام ,ارت كام ، سيرف كام الخ
5- ربط الالة بالحاسب الالي الخارجي . ومعرفة سحب البرامج من الالة الى الحاسب والعكس
6- الدخول في مرحلة الصيانة للالة في شقيه البرمجي والميكانيكي 
7- يجب ان تتسلح في التدوين , يجب عليك تدوين جميع ما تعلمتة وترتيبة بطريقة يمكن الرجوع لها بسهوله
8- يجب ان تحب هذا التخصص وتقراء عنه الكثير وتبحث عن الجديد 
9- لتعلم ان الغرب لا يريدوننا نتلعلم فهم يجعلون لكل نظام اسرار ومفاتيح وعقبات وبالمثابرة ستحل كل الغازهم
10- استعن بالله واطلب منه التسهيل عندما يصعب عليك اي شيئ واحسن النية فستجد العقبات قد ذللت 
11- اذا استصعب عليك شيئ اسأل من حولك واسأل في المنتدى وابحث في الانترنت وليكن بالك وسيع واعط نفسك الوقت الكافي لحلة

واسأل الله ان ينفع بك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## أبو عبده (18 يوليو 2008)

الله يفتح عليك ابو سالم


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياربى لك الحمد ولك الشكر ,والحمد للة على كل شيىء
بجد بجد عاجز عن الشكر وربنا ينفع بيك دايمن الامة جميعا 
وصدقنى انا تسللنى شعور اخيرا اننى سيأتى يوم وسأرد على كل من يتهاوننون فى حقنا 
ولكم منى فائق الشكر وجزيل الاحترام لكل من يهتم بامرنا وامر النهوض بكيانا الى ارقى مستوى 
وشكر خاص الى الاخ العزيز ابو


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (24 يوليو 2008)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياربى لك الحمد ولك الشكر ,والحمد للة على كل شيىء
بجد بجد عاجز عن الشكر وربنا ينفع بيك دايمن الامة جميعا 
وصدقنى انا تسللنى شعور اخيرا اننى سيأتى يوم وسأرد على كل من يتهاوننون فى حقنا 
ولكم منى فائق الشكر وجزيل الاحترام لكل من يهتم بامرنا وامر النهوض بكيانا الى ارقى مستوى 
وشكر خاص الى الاخ العزيز ابوسليم


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (29 يوليو 2008)

معلمى علاء الحكيم قال:


> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ياربى لك الحمد ولك الشكر ,والحمد للة على كل شيىء
> بجد بجد عاجز عن الشكر وربنا ينفع بيك دايمن الامة جميعا
> وصدقنى انا تسللنى شعور اخيرا اننى سيأتى يوم وسأرد على كل من يتهاوننون فى حقنا
> ...


والاخ ابو عبدة


----------



## بندر2006 (16 أغسطس 2008)

انصحك باستخدام برنامج ماستركام برنامج يستحق التعلم وبسيط 
افضل انك تستخدم الاصدار 9.1 سهل اما ماستركام X , X2 فهو يحتاج الى وقت 
تحياتي
دمت بود


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام والجميع بخير


----------

